# High-End Engraved Gear



## Rob Fisher (16/7/18)

Well, Jacques aka Hands has been working on this BB for some time and today The Courier Guy came to visit and finally this beauty is in my hand!

Some of you will remember Avril the engraved REO and today Avril the BB is now my new girlfriend!

This was an orange BB and had to be completely disassembled and the paintwork 100% removed... then engraved by hand slowly and with utmost precision! The result is nothing short of stunning!

Once again a South African mastercraftsman converted a nice mod into a masterpiece!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 23


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 24


----------



## Rafique (16/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, Jacques aka Hands has been working on this BB for some time and today The Courier Guy came to visit and finally this beauty is in my hand!
> 
> Some of you will remember Avril the engraved REO and today Avril the BB is now my new girlfriend!
> 
> ...



Outstanding

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/7/18)

That is stunning!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (16/7/18)

That is fantastic! Reminds me of my childhood when my dad was still a full time hand engraver and scrimshaw artist. Seeing as his primary business was engraving firearms and knives, tightening gun laws unfortunately eventually meant that he had to get a office job and started just doing the engraving part time, then eventually just as a hobby. Still at it though after all these years, what an amazing craft!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/18)

Wow @Rob Fisher thats a masterpiece and one of a kind!
Enjoy it

And kudos to @hands for the craftmanship

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Daniel (16/7/18)

Bliksem ... that's all I can say ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (16/7/18)

Wow, glad to see the BB is still alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/18)

My daughter says the black standard panels look better? Your thoughts?

Reactions: Agree 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Befokski (16/7/18)

@Rob Fisher The black panels gives off a more professional/Sleek look with the engraved sides. Nothing wrong with the wood, but the black makes the engravings "pop" a bit more

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (16/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> My daughter says the black standard panels look better? Your thoughts?
> View attachment 138918


Your daughter has much better eyesight than yours.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bulldog (16/7/18)

Black panels - Out and about at Black Tie affair.
Two Tone - Out and about in shorts.
Don't find one better, looks like 2 BB's and both are gorgeous.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/7/18)

I personally like the black more. It does make the engraving pop! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/7/18)

Now that is art!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (16/7/18)

The wood make it look a bit too busy. But still looks absolutely gorgeous.

This is now my favourite mod in the forum.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (16/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> My daughter says the black standard panels look better? Your thoughts?
> View attachment 138918


Absolutely! The engraving is the star of the show... don't let fancy panels distract from that 

Congrats Rob. That really is one of a kind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/7/18)

TheV said:


> Absolutely! The engraving is the star of the show... don't let fancy panels distract from that
> 
> Congrats Rob. That really is one of a kind!



Have to agree with @TheV on that @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## jm10 (16/7/18)

Class is all i can say WOW!!!!


----------



## Huffapuff (16/7/18)

@hands that's a work of art! You're a lucky man oom @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (16/7/18)

I concur the black panels make it look HE and give it class and sophistication

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/7/18)

Just beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/18)

OMG , @Rob Fisher , the black panels on it make it look amazing!!!
Definitely looks better to my eye
Agreed with @TheV , makes the engavings "pop"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/7/18)

either/or Both look very Cool @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chilli (17/7/18)

Once you go black.......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (17/7/18)

Uncle @Rob Fisher , the plain black does not distract from the pure art of the engraving, whereas the other panels also “want” to be noticed, therefore distracting slightly. I think st this stage if you made panels from an old egg box it would still look good. This is a one and only unit worldwide, and it resides in the good old RSA, another feather in our cap.

2 X

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

